# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Feeling like I'm being judged

## theanonymous3000

For me, it might just be the fact that I was bullied a lot during school so I inherently feel this way, but does anyone else feel like they're being judged even for the simplest things? I had to walk across my campus just now and I'm carrying a new laptop bag that makes noise every time I take a step. I immediately became aware of the sound and feared everyone could hear it and as thinking mean things about me. Now I'm sitting in the dining hall alone on my laptop and even though there are others doing the same and not many people here at all, I still feel as if everyone is talking about me. I know it's conceited to think others are thinking about me but I can't help it. It's making me uneasy.

----------


## Chantellabella

> For me, it might just be the fact that I was bullied a lot during school so I inherently feel this way, but does anyone else feel like they're being judged even for the simplest things? I had to walk across my campus just now and I'm carrying a new laptop bag that makes noise every time I take a step. I immediately became aware of the sound and feared everyone could hear it and as thinking mean things about me. Now I'm sitting in the dining hall alone on my laptop and even though there are others doing the same and not many people here at all, I still feel as if everyone is talking about me. I know it's conceited to think others are thinking about me but I can't help it. It's making me uneasy.



Hi and welcome to the forum. I've had periods of being very self-conscious. During those times, I was being overly critical and judging myself. Not to say you are doing that. It just seems to be something I did when I was in High School and college.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I feel like that any time I do practically anything in public, even something as simple as waiting at a crosswalk. I know that in reality the vast majority of people couldn't care less about anything I do that doesn't directly involve them, but that doesn't stop me from getting paranoid about it.

----------


## Otherside

I have this problem a lot. It feels as though there's a spotlight shining on your making you 100X more obvious to everyone else. it's worse for me when there's more people.

Most likely, they're all too busy with there own day-to-day lives to care or even notice that I'm crossing the road, but anxiety doesn't seem to think like that. It's a bummer.

----------


## TormentedNEuphoricMIND

I also feel this way all the time. Do you guys feel like everyone is watching you as well. Like eyes are on you at all times, judging you, criticizing you? I feel paranoid like this all the time but the problem is that when I am alone in my room with all the doors and windows closed, I still feel like this. I guess its not Social Anxiety Disorder then. Its not good to self diagnose your issues or demons, but damn it would be nice to take my demons' mask off and look into their eyes.

----------


## Chloe

I feel like that when I walk past people and they're in groups like when they all stop talking, I've even found myself getting angry at people who are huddled together talking and laughing because I felt like they were talking and bitching about me, everyone gets self conscious at some point or another. Try putting headphones in, then you can't hear your bag making a noise or people talking and laughing, or try walking with a friend then they can distract you from it

----------


## GunnyHighway

My biggest issue with stuff like this is when I hear people laughing near me while I'm walking around. I immediately assume they're laughing at something to do with me. Then I *have*​to make sure my fly is done up, I didn't spill tea on my shirt, there's no dryer sheet hanging out of my pant leg, etc.

----------


## WintersTale

Whenever I'm around young people and they are laughing, I always think they are laughing at me, even if I just got into the space.

I have a dislike of young teenagers, and being that I had a lot of bad experiences when I was a young teen, I feel uncomfortable when in public and around that age group.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keddy

I always feel judged. Like WintersTale mentioned about the laughing thing, I often feel that way around teenagers as well, even people my own age who are legal adults and need to act like it. I always think people are laughing at me. And whispering and talking smack. It comes from having bad experiences with other people for much of my life, and in time maybe I'll get over having those paranoid feelings, but for now it makes me uncomfortable to be in a lot of public spaces, especially around my college campus. This is all because I have social anxiety, of course.

----------

